# recommended NKJV editions



## matthew11v25 (Mar 23, 2005)

In the near future I will be purchasing a new NKJV bible. I am wondering if any NKJV lovers out there have recommendations of what edition/revision to purchase.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 23, 2005)

I love the Reformation Study Bible NKJV. I believe it is out of print in the NKJV, but you can probably find a copy on Ebay. It is my most used Bible.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Jeff. If you can find one get it!


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I love the Reformation Study Bible NKJV. I believe it is out of print in the NKJV, but you can probably find a copy on Ebay. It is my most used Bible.



It is still listed at Ligonier both as New Geneva Study Bible and Reformation Study Bible, https://ecom.ligonier.org/ecom/products.asp?idDept=S&idCategory=BS


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you for the responses. Maybe I should clarify...I am interested not really in "study editions" as much as revisions done on the translated text.


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> Thank you for the responses. Maybe I should clarify...I am interested not really in "study editions" as much as revisions done on the translated text.



I have an older edition, and have tried comparing it with the most recent edition but I really didn't notice any major differences. It would be nice if there was a website somewhere that highlighted all the changes, updates, etc.


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can ignore the KJV only stuff, this site shows some of the differences in the editions:

http://www.patriotist.com/wkarch/wk20030818.htm


----------

